# My dad’s RAF watch



## AverageGal (May 27, 2019)

Hello. My dad, who died last year, joined the RAFVR (underage actually) before the outbreak of WW2. During the war he was a 'Tail-end Charlie' in 50 Squadron Bomber Command. He served from 1943 to 1946. He was awarded the DFM and finished as a Flight Lieutenant. I know you don't need this info but I thought it might be interesting to you. I have his log books, medals and watch (working!) from this time. I would like to understand the markings on the back of his Omega watch and as I can't work out how to insert a pic, I hope a description is ok.

There is a crow's foot

Under this it says 6B/159

Under that it says A29242

Hope you can help!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry to hear about your loss, but that's a lovely story about your dad. Hopefully you'll find the following information useful.

The crow's foot / broad arrow / pheon is used to mark government property and is often found on military issue watches and other equipment.

6B/159 denotes a pilot's or navigator's watch.

A29242 is the Issue number.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

at some time after ww11, the US quit marking watches as gov. property. a federal stock number was often used, but the various services would buy there own ( u s navy marked watches and nikon cameras). vin


----------



## AverageGal (May 27, 2019)

Thank you rhaythorne and vinn. Ps I've just realised I put his start date of service as 1943 but he joined RAFVR before the war began. Had to put this right - he'd go bonkers!


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing a pic if you can - I'd recommend spending a fiver on the sites gallery upgrade and its a piece of cake to upload your images


----------



## AverageGal (May 27, 2019)

Hi Lug. Would like to share a picture but I've no idea how to get one on here. I was hoping it would be as easy as eBay, but can't find an icon or indication how to do it. Oh the URL thing has popped up but my pics are just in my iPhone.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

AverageGal said:


> Hi Lug. Would like to share a picture but I've no idea how to get one on here. I was hoping it would be as easy as eBay, but can't find an icon or indication how to do it. Oh the URL thing has popped up but my pics are just in my iPhone.


 I must admit - I have no idea how to post a photo on here if I'm on my lap-top - but if you have a Mobile or iPad then get TapTalk - it's then comparatively easy to do


----------



## AverageGal (May 27, 2019)

Thanks. I'll check that out, Kas118.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

AverageGal said:


> Hi Lug. Would like to share a picture but I've no idea how to get one on here. I was hoping it would be as easy as eBay, but can't find an icon or indication how to do it. Oh the URL thing has popped up but my pics are just in my iPhone.





KAS118 said:


> I must admit - I have no idea how to post a photo on here if I'm on my lap-top - but if you have a Mobile or iPad then get TapTalk - it's then comparatively easy to do


http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-using-a-third-party-host-new-for-2016/&do=embed

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/105166-for-gallery-subscribers-how-to-add-images-to-the-gallery-and-insert-them-into-your-posts/&do=embed


----------



## AverageGal (May 27, 2019)

Here's my dad's watch! Managed to do it with TapaTalk. Not the best pics but ok. The watch is very dirty (inside and out) but I'm sure I can get that sorted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

good show. vin


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice. Just be careful who you allow to work on it. Get recommendations


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Great story these people deserve to be remembered. A nice watch Omega too, just keep in the family.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

That's a nice watch :thumbsup:


----------



## AverageGal (May 27, 2019)

Thanks everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solar Pilgrim (Aug 26, 2019)

That is fantastic. Look at that patina!


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

AverageGal said:


> Hello. My dad, who died last year, joined the RAFVR (underage actually) before the outbreak of WW2. During the war he was a 'Tail-end Charlie' in 50 Squadron Bomber Command. He served from 1943 to 1946. He was awarded the DFM and finished as a Flight Lieutenant. I know you don't need this info but I thought it might be interesting to you. I have his log books, medals and watch (working!) from this time. I would like to understand the markings on the back of his Omega watch and as I can't work out how to insert a pic, I hope a description is ok.
> 
> There is a crow's foot
> 
> ...


 50 Squadron!!

That's a coincidence, my dad was a rear gunner with its sister squadron 61

Respect !!!!


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I just love hearing stories like this. Makes me proad to be British. What these aircrew had to endure during WW2 was remarkable to say the least.

A very nice collection indeed. Something to treasure.


----------



## Kisifer (Feb 19, 2014)

That's a real beauty and great story too!! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice watch, sorry to hear about your dad, lovely story to it as well, a historic piece of time


----------



## BMM (Sep 8, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your Dad. The watch will definitely be a nice way of remembering him. I'd keep it serviced and pass it on to your children when that time comes, if I was you. 

You've got a lovely watch by the way! And yeah definitely be careful as to who services/cleans it. I heard a story in which someone had an heirloom sort of watch, and upon getting it serviced, the dial that was original had been swapped out for a new one without permission. Personally I'd keep the original dial, you might not want to, but it's important to be very specific when dealing with someone who's going to take a look at your watch. I have one of my Granddad's watches from roughly the same time period, not a military watch but it does have a Bonklip bracelet which was used by the RAF. I'm planning on getting that looked too at as it needs repairing.

Hope you find the right person for the job!

Correction, I think the dial was just cleaned free of all patina - I can't remember. It's something I'd keep I think, but I won't get in to that just now.


----------

